# Searching for retailer for Lelit



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi im still looking for a reputable retailer for a Lelit PL41TEM. As it is I have to order from overseas which Id prefer to avoid . Any ideas where I can pick up this model or a similar machine in UK please?


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

Or perhaps I should ask pros and cons of Lelit PL41TEM vs Rancilio Silvia?


----------



## flattie (Mar 7, 2017)

Basra said:


> Or perhaps I should ask pros and cons of Lelit PL41TEM vs Rancilio Silvia?


Haven't used a Lelit before but reading the specs I would say:

Lelit pro: has PID

Silvia pro: 58mm filter, bigger boiler

Not sure how much the PID helps, but the Silvia has been pretty good for me for a beginner machine. The PID of course is meant to give you better control so perhaps that's what you want?

I'm sure they are much of a muchness really.

Have you had a look on lelit-uk.co.uk?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Pid will give you massively more consistency over temp than a non pid machine . This is generalised comment tho as not owned a lelit. Until you have machine that's temp stable ( and a Silvia really isn't - it had a massive deadband temp wise and i temp surfing got old quick ) then it's hard to understand what a difference it's making in the cup to you .


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks Ill have a look, it appears its not actually lelits official page but they are an authorised seller.


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> Pid will give you massively more consistency over temp than a non pid machine . This is generalised comment tho as not owned a lelit. Until you have machine that's temp stable ( and a Silvia really isn't - it had a massive deadband temp wise and i temp surfing got old quick ) then it's hard to understand what a difference it's making in the cup to you .


So would the PID be more important if making a few cups at the same time? (Steam temp making it too hot for next shot of espresso?) But be ok without PID if you were only making for one?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Basra said:


> So would the PID be more important if making a few cups at the same time? (Steam temp making it too hot for next shot of espresso?) But be ok without PID if you were only making for one?


A stable temp is key to making espresso whether it's for one cup or a few . If you wanted to make a few cups back to back then a single boiler and especially a Silvia is gonna be a massive pain and time consuming to do this .


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Espresso Underground seem to deal in them....


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

Are they a known reputable seller?


----------



## flattie (Mar 7, 2017)

Basra said:


> Are they a known reputable seller?


I'm pretty sure they are the same guys as lelit-uk.co.uk. There's been good review from other forum members before.


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks mate


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Basra said:


> Thanks mate


If you look at the website, the only point of contact is a mobile phone which redirects to a call centre I guess. No address, you have no idea who you are dealing with.....good luck if that is the route you take


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

Thats exactly what I dont want. I cant understand why there isnt a reputable seller available. Looks like its amazon france


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Basra said:


> Thats exactly what I dont want. I cant understand why there isnt a reputable seller available. Looks like its amazon france


Who is going to mend it when you have a warranty issue. Come on Basra......we are all trying to help you here by telling you to buy something more mainstream! Machines get damaged in transit so often.,amazon are a box shifter, not a coffee retailer.....


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Personally I would use your £500 budget on a good used machine. Fracino Cherubs crop up on the sales section from time to time, as do other HX (Heat Exchanger) machines. At least you know the provenance from buying from an established forum member (not someone who just joins to flog their stuff or grab a bargain and bugger off). HX machines just need a quick cooling flush before every shot, but at least you can steam and brew at the same time without having to switch over and wait for it to heat up/cool down as you do with a Classic/Silvia.


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Who is going to mend it when you have a warranty issue. Come on Basra......we are all trying to help you here by telling you to buy something more mainstream! Machines get damaged in transit so often.,amazon are a box shifter, not a coffee retailer.....


Amazon provide a warranty for two years. Theres nothing mainstream that caught my eye under 1000 gbp


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I for one am not offering any more on this. Amazon are box shifters. The insurance is not from Amazon but through a third party specialist insurance company who may or may not ever have heard of Lellit or even coffee machines. Let us hope that it does not break down and you never need to find out then. The fact you are on the biggest coffee from in the UK and there are no other owners that contribute regularly that I am aware of own one is obviously a glowing testament, or not as the case may be.


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> I for one am not offering any more on this. Amazon are box shifters. The insurance is not from Amazon but through a third party specialist insurance company who may or may not ever have heard of Lellit or even coffee machines. Let us hope that it does not break down and you never need to find out then. The fact you are on the biggest coffee from in the UK and there are no other owners that contribute regularly that I am aware of own one is obviously a glowing testament, or not as the case may be.


The world is bigger than the UK. Many many great reviews of the machines in Italy, Germany and France. Great spec and comes with a PID - something many mainstream companies dont think is necesssary...


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

Also after much research theres not much else that beats Lelits quality in that price range.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Lelit are a well established brand that are highly reccomended on other coffee forums around europe and Australia.

I think the reason they dont get much attention here is because there are no retailers who sell them in the uk so very few of us have owned one. Not necessarily because they are bad machines.

The problem is the extra hassle if it turns up damaged or you have technical issues. If youre happy to accept that then go for it!


----------



## GerryM (Feb 6, 2016)

Hi Basra, This may already have been asked and i've missed it, what grinder will you be using?


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

GerryM said:


> Hi Basra, This may already have been asked and i've missed it, what grinder will you be using?


Rancilio Rocky why?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The ideal pairing.....


----------



## Beeroclock (Aug 10, 2015)

Basra, you'll probably find that the person running Espresso Underground is a one man operation - nothing wrong with that. There are a few people on here it seems who have bought leilit machines check out the retailer review section, might be worth dropping them a pm.

On a side note - I was interested in a Bezzera BZ10 - because I didn't want to go the E61 route. But it now seems very difficult to get one of those here too. Good luck with your search...

cheers Phil


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> The ideal pairing.....


Every forum has one....


----------



## Basra (Mar 5, 2017)

Thanks mate much appreciated


----------

